# Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D



## esszett (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
neulich habe ich mir 1 Kit Dominatoren gebraucht in der eBucht gekauft (ich habe bereits eines dieser Kits, Version 1.2, in Gebrauch). Das ersteigerte zweite Paar (Ver. 1.1) laeuft nicht. Um den Erlaeuterungssteil erstmal kurz zu halten, hier gleich mein Fazit vom Einzeltest des defekten Kits:

MemTest4.0 bringt beim Test des ersten Riegels keine Fehler bei mehreren Durchlaeufen. Beim Test des anderen Riegels jedoch ist schon nach wenigen Sekunden der Schirm rot (bei 50% des ersten Durchlaufs hab ich dann bei ca. 1500 Fehlern abgebrochen). Haette bei Bedarf auch ein paar Screenshots.

Das funktionierende Kit (Ver. 1.2) hab ich dann auch nochmal durchgetestet - keine Fehler.

Die Riegel liefen im Test jeweils bei 2,1V... 533MHz SingleChannel... Timings wie EPP... Saemtliche Versuche, Stabilitaet durch Entspannung der Timings (auch die AUTO-Einstellung via BIOS versucht), Spannungserhoehung der Northbridge oder Taktsenkung der Riegel durch einen anderen Teiler auf 400MHz zu erreichen, brachten annaehernd die gleichen Ergebnisse (der eine Speicherriegel brachte immer viele Fehler).

Klingt fuer mich stark nach Defekt... mhm :-/



Wer koennte mir ein wenig weiterhelfen in Bezug auf das weitere Vorgehen?

Viele GrueSZe


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Dezember 2009)

Corsair.com - RMA Formular, wenn keine Original Rechnung vorliegt ist es schlecht, aber kann sein das die Kollegen in den Staaten kulanter weise ein Auge zudrücken.

Vorgehensweise:

RMA beantragen, Nach Rückmail vorgehen wie beschrieben Paket an Corsair Holland (Kunde zahlt Porto) ca. 5€ (als Paket am besten wegen Sicherheit) dann wird innerhalb von 14 Tagen ein neuer Riegel zugeschickt - meist dauert es nur 5-8 Tage. Als Kit versenden macht am meisten Sinn - bekommt man dann auch wieder ein Komplettes Kit zurück  Porto zum Kunden übernimmt Corsair. Wäre mein Vorschlag auf die schnelle


----------



## esszett (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
danke fuer die Rueckmeldung.
Mir ging es jedoch eher darum, ob ich noch etwas anderes probieren sollte. 'Ne RMA ist fuer mich immer der letzte Weg.
Da ich aber glaube, alles moegliche getan zu  haben, habe ich nun den RMA-Prozess eingeleitet. Ich habe auch schon eine automatisierte Mail bekommen, in der mir gesagt wurde, dass der Fall eingegangen sei, allerdings glaube ich, dass sich im alten Jahr keiner mehr melden wird, weil bereits mehr als 24h, in denen man eine Antwort auf den Fall erhalten sollte, vergangen sind 

Viele GrueSZe


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2009)

mh das es hier so einen thread gibt...
hab da auch mal ne kleine frage, ich hab auch diesen ram aber mit nem f hinten dran. also 4g  8500c5df, mit lüfter. und als mb hab ich das asus striker formula 2 mit nvidia 780i chipsatz. der ram sollte ja bei 1066mhz laufen, ich hab meinen aber auf 1000mhz runtergeschraubt da es sonst freezes geben kann. vorallem wenn der rechner kalt ist. dann friert der sogar im bios ein, einmal warm kanns ein paar minuten dauern und später friert er gar nicht mehr ein. aber das ist ja kein zustand, deshalb läuft er nur auf 1000mhz. hab alles richtig eingestellt, 2.1v, taktraten usw, nur halt 1000mhz. so läuft der rechner super. bios ist das neuste drauf. gibts da irgendeine lösung? northbridge spannung hatte ich schonmal erhöht, brachte nicht wirklich was. arbeitsspeicherspannung hab ich auf 2.1v gelassen..


----------



## esszett (23. Dezember 2009)

@rtxus... Kann gut sein, wenngleich der Vorbesitzer die Riegel angeblich immer innerhalb der Spezifikationen und voellig ohne Probleme betrieben haben will.
Fuer mich ist das eine Modul aber defekt (ich habe dem Modul aber maximal 2,1V gegeben), weil ich weisz, dass das Kit durchaus (wie mein anderes Dominator-Kit) die 1066MHz bei den doch recht straffen EPP-Timings mit nur 1,8V schafft. Ich meine, klar, das muss das Kit nicht schaffen, aber 2,2V ist auszerhalb der aufgedruckten und damit garantierten Spezifikationen von 2,0-2,1V - und wegen eines wahrscheinlich defekten Moduls lasse ich doch nicht alle anderen Module bei 2,2V laufen, wenn diese auch mit 0,4V und vielen °C weniger die gleiche Arbeit verrichten...
Naja, ich bin gespannt, was Corsair sagt...

gruSZ


----------



## esszett (23. Dezember 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ein musst du aber wissen: bei vollbestückung, also 2 Kits, garantiert Corsair *keine *1066@2,1@CL5-5-5-15! Ich hab auch lange gesucht um 2 Kits zu finden die zusammen mit den Settings laufen.




Es ist ueberaus aergerlich, wenn Simulationen, die mehrere Tage andauern, mittendrin (oder besser noch: kurz vorm Schluss) durch 'nen Bluescreen abgebrochen werden. 
Fuer mich ist daher eine Garantie fuer 5-5-5-15 bei 1066MHz eher nebensaechlich - mir geht es vordergruendig um die Stabilitaet des Systems (bestenfalls mit Leistungs- und Temperaturreserven, die eine Annaeherung an die EPP-Werte und das Silent-Optimimum bedeuten koennen). Dass zwei 4GB-Kits durchaus der Systemoptimierung und evtl. einiger Kompromisse beduerfen, ist mir dabei schon klar... Getestet hatte ich ja jeden Riegel einzeln. Inwiefern dann das Zusammenspiel aus 2 fuer sich stabil laufenden Kits reibungslos verlaeuft, ist da noch eine ganz andere Sache, der ich mich widmen kann, sobald ich 2 funktionierende Kits besitze 

GruSZ


----------



## esszett (23. Dezember 2009)

EPP wird nur von nvidia-Boards von sich aus eingestellt, aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, die Werte bei einem Intel-Chipsatz manuell einzustellen. Bei den derzeitigen Einstellungen (manuell gesetzte Timings auf 5-5-5-15-22-63-4-8-4-4 @1000MHz & 1,8V) lief ein Prime-Test etwa 24h - ohne Probleme; ebenso lief MemTest ueber mehrere Stunden ohne irgendwelche Fehler. Auf ECC kann ich daher auch verzichten, zumal es eben "nur" aergerlich ist, wenn eine Simulation neu gestartet werden muss, und nicht bedeutet, dass gleich die Welt zusammenbricht 

GruSZ


----------

